# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Mino (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone else addicted to this game currently?  I just hit 2nd prestige.  Favorite guns are the HK21, AK-47, Dragunov, and M14.  AK-74u practically breaks this game in my opinion.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm playing the campaign. I can't get into online though. I think it's way too weighted towards people who have had the game since launch.


----------



## Mino (Jan 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> I'm playing the campaign. I can't get into online though. I think it's way too weighted towards people who have had the game since launch.


 
I wouldn't say so.  I started about two months in and have a K/D ratio over 2.5.  But then again, I'm kind of amazing.

In what way is the multiplayer weighted towards people who bought it at launch?


----------



## Pear (Jan 12, 2011)

Not really. I got it on launch, but I've prestiged twice. It's only difficult until level 20, which only takes a couple hours.  Then you unlock good guns after and it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2011)

Zombies is fun if you got decent partners, my little brother is surprisingly good at it.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't play it enough really. I'd like to play zombies every now and then.. but can never find competent players.
On the multiplayer side, I do decent. But as Pear says, once you hit the 20 level mark you get alot of the good guns and then you're fine.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 13, 2011)

My best guns are MP5k, G11 and Commando
My kd ratio is a 1.47
Im not going to prestige
and i play Zombies WAAAAAAAY more than Multiplayer
I have hardened edition ( Classic zombie maps )


----------



## Conor (Jan 13, 2011)

Got it on launch, 5th Prestige now, brother plays it more than me ;P
Favorite guns are the AK47, Commando, FN FAL and G11.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I have it.

But Im pretty bad.

But considering this was my first call of duty game.

I think I die at least four times more than I kill.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought Black Ops was pretty good but I found it got boring quite quickly.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Feb 27, 2011)

Draco Roar said:


> I thought Black Ops was pretty good but I found it got boring quite quickly.


 
^ THis


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Its true i see people going back to MW2


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 28, 2011)

not that it's going to change the forum much, one way or another..
but in the future, make sure you check the post date in the top left corner of each post, to prevent digging up month/year old topics.

i prefer bumping a thread to making a new one, but i'm telling you as a heads up for future posts.  just.. meh.

i don't play it, but my little brother does.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

codbo is good but boring, i also enjoy zombies with "clever" partners.. not the ones who buy a stinking shotgun at round 1..


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 22, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> codbo is good but boring, i also enjoy zombies with "clever" partners.. not the ones who buy a stinking shotgun at round 1..


 
Im suprised people even bother even taking a glance the olympia let alone buy it
Its only good if your bored of using good weapons (Like me) when im actually trying for a high round i dont buy a weapon until i reach either the  mp40 or mp5k (Tommy on the older maps revamped)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Its only good if your good of using good weapons



Uhh, wut.

I think it's best to keep the default pistol until you have enough money to Pack-a-Punch it.

<3Mustang&Sally


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 23, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Uhh, wut.
> 
> I think it's best to keep the default pistol until you have enough money to Pack-a-Punch it.
> 
> <3Mustang&Sally


I meant its only good to use if your bored of using good weapons 

And mustang and sally on any map apart from ascension = death sentence


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I meant its only good to use if your bored of using good weapons
> 
> And mustang and sally on any map apart from ascension = death sentence


 
I usually only whip it out in the lobby of the first map, if i ever play Five (Which i rarely do) I do it on the second floor, with that big open area.

Plus, Juggernog helps a lot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 24, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I usually only whip it out in the lobby of the first map, if i ever play Five (Which i rarely do) I do it on the second floor, with that big open area.
> 
> Plus, Juggernog helps a lot.


You will never know how much i like juggernog
Its the god perk no perk even comes close to how good it is
If i had just come back to life and only had 2500 points id get juggernog i wouldnt even bother buying a gun
I can surviev without one


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> You will never know how much i like juggernog
> Its the god perk no perk even comes close to how good it is
> If i had just come back to life and only had 2500 points id get juggernog i wouldnt even bother buying a gun
> I can surviev without one


 
Agreed. Can't survive with my Juggernog.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 24, 2011)

so anyone wanna play zombehs?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 27, 2011)

Off topic: Sorry if this is none of my business, but this would probably be better if it was in the "Gamers' Lounge" section. This game _*is*_ for other systems too, not just Xbox.

On topic: I believe the AK74u and Famas are way too over powered. The Uzi is actually a good weapon in my opinion. I got proof that it's a good gun. Click here


----------



## AndyB (Apr 27, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Off topic: Sorry if this is none of my business, but this would probably be better if it was in the "Gamers' Lounge" section. This game _*is*_ for other systems too, not just Xbox.[/URL]


 
That's just because it was made within this section and nobody has decided to move it. There's a few games that are on several platforms but aren't in the right place.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2011)

LolBlackOpsMultiplayer

It's like playing with garbage (CUS IT IS GARBAGE!  (See what I did there?))


Zombies + Campaign = <3 tho


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2011)

World at war had the best campaign in call of duty IMO
Its was exciting and sad as well as it had co-op
Death cards FTW.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2011)

KDR 1.26 
Favorite Guns Commando, Famas, FAL, Ak-47

I don't play much but I plan on playing again once the new map pack comes out.


----------



## The J Mon (May 15, 2011)

I like the Galil Silenced and the Famas Silenced.


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2011)

Horus said:


> LolBlackOpsMultiplayer
> 
> It's like playing with garbage (CUS IT IS GARBAGE!  (See what I did there?))
> 
> ...


 
You must be free-basing heroin on a daily basis, because Call of Duty's campaign is piss-poor.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 29, 2011)

Random zombies video i uploaded, you can hear my friend but not me.


----------



## Niya (May 30, 2011)

I played this for a little while with my cousins. All I did was spin in a circle, shooting randomly. xD

But I like the MW2 more from what I know. I can actually get around while knowing what I'm doing, 'cause I'm just that much of a loser.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 1, 2011)

free weekend on steam

haters gonna hate


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 3, 2011)

free weekend this week?


----------



## Andrew1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Black ops best game eber and galil is best gun no doubt about it u didnt mention perks u use i love ghost with slieght of hand and second chance or hacker and my gun is always silenced


----------



## Andrew1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If u want to see my sniper montages look me up on youtube andrew199617 im not that good at making montages but i try


----------



## Andrew1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Two of u thanked nikoking for ur sig did he make them if he did i need to know how to do that


----------



## Twang Puffy (Jul 20, 2011)

^ You make sigs in an image-editing program like gimp and photoshop.

On topic: I suck at all CoD games. I lead my team in deaths every match online. But I'm ok at zombies, got to round 33 if that counts for anything. ;/


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2011)

@Andrew1, try not to triple post. There's an "Edit Post" button that'll fix everything up a treat.
Also, if you want to advertise your Youtube channel, keep it limited to your signiture. Which can be done through your Settings/control panel.

As for CoD, I've not played any of them in a little while. Wasn't terrible at them though.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew1 said:


> Two of u thanked nikoking for ur sig did he make them if he did i need to know how to do that


 
I make mine in Photoshop, although if you want something for free I'd suggest GIMP.


----------



## Mino (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew1 said:


> Black ops best game eber


 
:|

Yeah, definitely not.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2011)

Trevor said:


> :|
> 
> Yeah, definitely not.


 
Yeah, we all know Modern Warfare 2 is the best game of all-time.


----------



## Mino (Jul 21, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah, we all know Modern Warfare 2 is the best game of all-time.


 
Oh you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 25, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah, we all know Modern Warfare 2 is the best game of all-time.


----------



## Monkeybill (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with the HK21 it?s pretty wicked.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 12, 2012)

I will start playing the second version, about this time last year, I was addicted to this game but I lost the disc, I really don't know how but yeah, if I find it I'll start playing it again.


----------



## Mino (Nov 13, 2012)

lol black cops


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2012)

Andrew1 said:


> Black ops best game eber and galil is best gun no doubt about it u didnt mention perks u use i love ghost with slieght of hand and second chance or hacker and my gun is always silenced



I still can't tell if this guy was serious or.... what


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm super surprised. Black Ops 2 has exceeded my expectations. The Campaign Mode is pretty awesome and so is multiplayer. Zombies is okay. I haven't really explored it all the way, yet.


----------

